# Meriom Hope



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

A Robin Wilson pic taken in Greenock in 2002 when she was discharging molasses at the former Tank Cleaning Berth in the Great Harbour in 2002 as opposed to the original discharge point in the James Watt Dock.
I think she was an ex-Esso.
Like the other industries in Greenock,this is coming to an end also with the closure of United Molasses' facility in the town.Ships and sugar are now no more


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

MERIOM HOPE is a Naksov built 1977 as TORM RASK with a sister TORM ROTNA.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for that.didn/t really look like an Esso!


----------

